

Show HN: Motolister -- Carsabi for motorcycles - mttsn
http://motolister.com/

======
Lukeas14
I love the idea but I don't see how you'll get around Craigslist blocking you
the same way they did Pad Mapper and Carsabi. Do you have plans for this?

